# [Video] How to Assemble a ShengShou 4x4 V3 (V2)



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey everyone! About a year ago, some of you may know that I made a tutorial on how to assemble and disassemble the ShengShou 4x4x4 cube. Surprisingly I didn't see anyone complain of the quality, dullness, or how bad the tutorial was. I did notice these flaws myself and redid my tutorial. People actually did like it, which I have no idea why.

Changes:
Full HD, 1080p @ 24fps
Shorter
Pretty much better


----------

